# Camby may be on his way to Dallas as part of the AI deal...



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

This is nothing more than a rumor, but poster Purple&Gold at dallas-mavs.com says a source has revealed that currently on the table is Camby (not Nene as is being reported since no one wants to take on his salary) to Dallas, AI to Denver, Croshere + picks + a player going to Philly.

As long as that last player isn't one of our top 5 scorers, I'm all for it. I'd be willing to part with Gana if we were getting Camby.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Cro, pics, and who though? I really like this team.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hate to burst your bubble, but Philly has much better offers on the table than Croshere and picks...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Cro is a salary dump of about 8 million and we throw in our pics because of a strong draft next year and then one more player like Mo Ager and I think this could go through.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

hahaha just no.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...this is really plausible. A couple of facts that have emerged since this AI fiasco started are that Philly wants expiring contracts and are after the grand prize of Greg Oden.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

so what? Camby, Dampier and Diop?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would damn sure love to have Camby. Croshere picks and player might be too much especially with the how strong the draft will be. I think Denver might be giving up too little. For Denver, its basically Camby for Iverson straight up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

grr why not just get AI.? The Mavericks are worried about AI because he might not attend practices.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> grr why not just get AI.? The Mavericks are worried about AI because he might not attend practices.


I'm curious about that as well. Don't you think Avery's personality is strong enough to get AI to jump on board with what we're trying to do here? :worthy:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'd also LOVE to have Camby in Dallas, but that rumour doesn't sound like a good deal for the Sixers.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> I'm curious about that as well. Don't you think Avery's personality is strong enough to get AI to jump on board with what we're trying to do here? :worthy:


Of course, he wants to win and he works hard but i guess Mark Cuban doesn't want to take that chance.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> I would damn sure love to have Camby. Croshere picks and player might be too much especially with the how strong the draft will be. I think Denver might be giving up too little. For Denver, its basically Camby for Iverson straight up.


Denver might be giving up a draft pick or two as well, 

Camby + Draft Pick(s) for Iverson


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

It doesnt make much sense to me getting Camby. Dampier is playing great and Diop is doing very nicely off the bench. Not to metion Camby was part of the brawl in NY last night, for all we know he could be suspended for a few games. Camby is also older than Diop and Damp, so idk. I just dont think its worth it..


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That'd be scary. If you put both Dampier and Camby at C and PF. Then Dirk at SF.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I love how Camby runs the floor.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont think you guys will get camby but if i see an article more then rumours then i might start to believe it.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Losing Cro, I'd love to have Camaby as a backup 4...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Backup? lol he would be the starting Center.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

That would give us 4 centers. I'm just trying to make depth charts work.

http://www.denverpost.com/sports/ci_4855518

Some truth to this after all?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

From the link StackAttack posted:



> Nuggets star Carmelo Anthony leads the NBA in scoring with an average of 31.5 points. Iverson is second at 31.2 points. Nuggets center Marcus Camby said he believes Iverson could help ease Anthony's scoring load.
> 
> "We need another scorer," Camby said. "We need a guy that can complement Melo. *That would be crazy to have them two here, the one and two scorers in the league. *(Iverson's) a guy that can fit into our offense running up and down the court. I think we could use him more as a playmaker if he is here. Use him more at the point and run him at off guard, also.


Little does he know that he's talking about a scenario that could land him out of town...but boy would that division's layout change if both AI and Melo breathed the mountain air?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Being a Carmelo fan, i don't want AI in a Nuggets jersey. haha i just don't anyone taking shots away from Carmelo, he has improved so much and i don't want to see anyone slow him down.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

t1no said:


> Being a Carmelo fan, i don't want AI in a Nuggets jersey. haha i just don't anyone taking shots away from Carmelo, he has improved so much and *i don't want to see anyone slow him down.*


I'm assuming David Stern will already be doing that.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Camby would be a great addition...



for only about 50 games a year


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

ok common sense here... all the sixers want in return for iverson is a pg/picks and/or expiring contracts

They have to get a pg....kevin ollie might well make do while they bum the season trying to get oden but who`s gonna run the point even if they do get him

Andre Miller,Baron Davis or MAYBE Shaun Livingston are the only obvious choices to be included in a trade


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, it's a given that the 76ers won't settle for a drop in name recognition after letting Iverson go.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

PHI needs to figure out a deal soon so all this speculation can go away....

Cro, a player and a pick would be way too high a price for Camby. Max, I'd give Cro and Damp for Camby and let Denver figure out the pick.

I'd be willing to give up Damp since AJ seems to be the only coach capable of motivating Damp... If Damp does to any other team, I'd expect him going back to be his old self and collect salary with minimal output.

Imagine a HIGHLY PRODUCTIVE #5....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd give Cro and Damp for Camby and let Denver figure out the pick.


I don't understand the salary implications. Camby's on the books for $7.1M, Croshere for $8.9M and Damp for $7.6M.

I made my nose bleed by just typing that. :wahmbulance:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Well... That means Dallas gets to dump salary, but that also means Dallas would likely to give that draft pick too.

hmmm..... I say "WALK AWAY!"

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> hmmm..... I say "WALK AWAY!"
> :biggrin:


Me too. 

It's Iverson or no deal, and if we're talking about filler - never mind.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I know the deal's done, but just to show this thread wasn't COMPLETE bull****, Dallas was defitely involved in talks:

Boykins could be involved in a deal
Source says guard and Najera to Dallas not a likely scenario

By Chris Tomasson, Rocky Mountain News
December 18, 2006
Guard Earl Boykins, one of the Nuggets' most popular players, looks to be on the trading block.

A source said Sunday the chances are "better than 50-50" Boykins will be moved before the Feb. 22 trade deadline. A Western Conference executive who asked not to be identified concurred.

The first source said a deal has been discussed that would send Boykins and Nuggets forward Eduardo Najera to Dallas in a three-team trade that would facilitate the Nuggets getting Philadelphia star Allen Iverson. However, the executive called that a "long shot."

Nuggets vice president of basketball operations Mark Warkentien declined comment.

Nuggets coach George Karl is said to like the 5-foot-5 Boykins but that new management does not value him as much as the old regime.

The Nuggets also don't want to lose Boykins for nothing. He is expected to opt out of his $3 million contract next summer and become a free agent.

Boykins could ask for $5 million in free agency. If the Nuggets are above the luxury tax threshold, that would be the equivalent of $10 million.

There apparently have been discussions about Boykins and Najera going to Dallas, Mavericks forward Austin Croshere to Philadelphia, and the Nuggets also sending Joe Smith and two first-round picks to the 76ers for Iverson. However, it's debatable how serious they have been.

While the executive did not foresee that deal happening, the executive did say the Mavericks sought to reacquire Najera last summer, but the Nuggets wouldn't move him.

The executive called Denver the Iverson front-runner. However, the executive does not foresee anything happening quickly. That view was shared by 76ers president Billy King, who told The Associated Press he will be "methodical" in his dealings.

"We never put a timetable on this," King said. "The only timetable I'll put on this is to make the best decision for this franchise for the long haul."

The executive said the Nuggets also have spoken to Chicago, Seattle, Memphis and Portland, who have players with big expiring contracts, about getting involved in a possible three-team deal for Iverson. The executive said much of Philadelphia's current energy is being spent trying to get guard Shaun Livingston from the Clippers, although it's a long shot.

Meanwhile, Karl does not appear optimistic about the Nuggets getting Iverson.

"I spoke to Mark (Warkentien on Friday), and he said it seemed like it was dying down," Karl told -ESPN.com Saturday night.

I WOULD HAVE LOVED THAT TRADE TO DEATH. <3 Eddie. En tu cara.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't think we doubted you. We were only trying to figure out if we wanted to keep Damp or acquire Camby.

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol. Well something that is slowly becoming clear is that the Mavs organization basically has the same opinion of Croshere as the fans...his name came up once before in a trade rumor, I don't remember where...


----------

